# You Gotta Watch This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Tri Tip (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Central Friends!

This dude Sean has an online Meat/Q Blog/Magazine. He is a photographer from Car N Driver and will be rolling out with us to the Royal on Monday. He will post documentary footage to YouTube nightly of the days events. It'll be a great way to view the Royal. Pretty cool. Tune in daily. Thanks again, Mike AKA Tri Tip. P.S. Wanna thank you all again. We couldn't have made it to the Invitational without everything I've learned from all my friends here. Here is the link -->  MEAT ME


----------

